# looking for a grinder plate to chunk not grind



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm old and tired. The internet is not helping me find what I want. The companies that I write to either won't write back or tell me to buy the product first to see if it fits.

I like to can stew meat but the chopping is getting difficult what with nerve damage. I'd like it if I could get a 2 or even a three hole grinder plate for my antique all metal kitchenaid meat grinder attachment for my stand mixer so that I could use that to make chunked meat instead of just ground, that I could then can with stock and have just the meat components of stew so that I can add fresh vegetables etc. I don't have the original box. It's a discontinued item from kitchenaid. The grinder plates are 2 inches in diameter and have a single notch to stabilize it in place in the grinder.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I've seen them on the old Universals grinders and such. They're relatively inexpensive, but you'd have to crank by hand. 

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Universal-Metal-Meat-Grinder-Clamp-On-USA-14897710.html

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Hand-Crank-Kitchen-Grinder-Clearcut-200-14899839.html

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Universal-Meat-Grinder-14909544.html

You get the idea. It's the 3 blade chopper for coarse. Don't think they make anything coarser than that. 

Again, you'd have to crank. Hope you find what you need tho. Good luck


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Probably any chopper would work gimpy, you need a electronics tech or electrician to wire in a varister or pot-switch so you can adjust the chopper speed.... so the blade spins slower allowing longer lengths of meat to pass by before the blade cuts it.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

You might want to search for jerky slicers. Grinders are designed to grind, not dice or chop; a large grinder plate will only get you a very coarse ground, not chunks.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

The whole point is to save my arms so hand cranking is out.

They look like this
http://www.davisonsbutcher.com/products/#12-Meat-Grinder-Plate-with-Kidney-Holes.html

However that is too big of a plate. I have an all metal discontinued kitchenaid meat grinder and the plates for that are right at 2 inches. I found one that was supposedly 2 and 1/16 inches thinking the play might be workable but instead of 2 and 1/16th it's more like 2 and 3/16ths inches. I'm left with the options of to return it or try to grind it down. 

Yes, technically it's a super coarse grind rather than chopped but by the time you pressure can it the textural changes are all altered anyway.


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Check this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-Meat-Grinder-plate-for-VINTAGE-Kitchenaid-Hobart-Mixer-Food-Chopper/151178362404?_trksid=p2047675.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D177%26meid%3D3298172253975999011%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D310489182925%26#ht_480wt_1125


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

gimpy-PM me. I might have a fix. 


Wade


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

So, I put this 3 hole plate, which from the thickness of it I presume is intended as a spacer for a sausage tube, on a bolt loosely so it could spin and held it against a grinding wheel. As I'd hoped the torque of the wheel made the plate spin and I was able to smoothly grind off an 1/8 of an inch in a circumferential fashion. Using the edge of the grinder I made a new stabilizing notch and since the meat grinder itself is an old one with extra threading I could still place the threaded ring securely.

I sliced up a pork shoulder into largish chunks, just small enough to feed into the grinder and quickly had a pile of very coarsely ground pork. I had 3 quarts of poultry stock which had turned out a little thin so I opened those, divided the stock up among 5 jars and ladled in the pork. I now have that canning. Since it will be pressure canned I think it will be a quicker way to make canned meat for chili or soup. However I don't think that it would work for just cooking on top of the stove or for stew. The reason is that there was still a lot of connective tissue holding the bits together which would take a long time or pressure cooking to break down and the bits were a bit small for stew meat

This plate might also be the thing to use if you were making sausage where you want largish bits like andouille.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

moeh1 said:


> Check this one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-Meat-Grinder-plate-for-VINTAGE-Kitchenaid-Hobart-Mixer-Food-Chopper/151178362404?_trksid=p2047675.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D177%26meid%3D3298172253975999011%26pid%3D100009%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D310489182925%26#ht_480wt_1125


Although it says that it's for vintage kitchenaid, that says that it's 1/2 inch. I need a 2 inch. If it actually had dimensions and looked like it would fit I'd try it since it's a 2 hole and what I modified is a 3 hole

Silly me, I didn't scroll down. I might have to order one of them. Thanks.


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

If you buy it let us know how it works. I have a kitchenaid, but only with the two normal plates. I've seen but never tried this style.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

The 2 hole plate did work. The bits of meat were about 1/3 inch in diameter and went through easily enough that I could simply switch out to the small grinding plate and immediately do a second grind without having to chill the meat a second time for the part of the meat that I was going to use as burger. The 2 hole grind worked well for chili and soup. The pieces are still a bit small for stew, but overall I think it was a worthwhile endeavor.


----------

